# goose hunting



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

I think we did all right for opening night of goose season. We were home with three birds in 2 hours. I can't complain about that one bit.










It was our first try with Kent Fasteel brand. #2 steel shot. It seemed to work as well as any of the other steel shot. Not every shot dropped a bird, but if a bird went down it stayed down. No second shots needed for clean up.

It was dark by the time we got the canoe out of the water to retrieve them but I had one of those handy ball caps with the LED lights built in. I love those things. Goose jerky is in our future.

I hope you guys are enjoying life as much as I am. 
God is good.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats!!! What do you do with the feathers? They make excellent arrow fletching on traditional or primitive arrows!


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

I keep one feather from each bird I kill. I don't know why, but I do. Otherthan that, they are just cat toys. Want some?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

GroovyMike said:


> I keep one feather from each bird I kill. I don't know why, but I do. Otherthan that, they are just cat toys. Want some?


Sure! Would you save the large wing and tail fethers until you get a good supply of them and let me know. I'll send the money for postage and handling. I can't get enough wild goose and turkey feathers. I don't know anyone here who hunts geese and not too many that hunt turkeys.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Unless the coyotes have already carried them away I'll go grab them for you. Is it ok to cut the feathers close to the wing or do you need the whole (pulled) quill?

The $10 flat rate USPS box would hold a LOT of feathers.....


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Cutting is fine. Just let me know when you need the cash.

Thanks. I really appreciate it.

Steve


----------

